# Installing ICS PASSION v11 on SGS4G



## thisismeforeal (Jan 23, 2012)

Hi I recently bought a tmobile galaxy s 4g phone. It was quite the upgrade from my LG VU, the worst phone ever made.

I upgraded the phone to gingerbread 2.3.7 through samsung kies. From what I've read that can be good or bad.

I then rooted the phone and have the superuser application as well as titanium backup.

I've now run into a number of problems and after reading xdadeveloper and rootzwiki forums I am even more lost and less confident of my android skills.. I have barely any technical computer knowledge.

So now my problem:

Roadblock #1: I want to install the ICS PASSION ROM.
link: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1362961
(you guys should try it)

Roadblock #1a: I installed clockwork modrecovery 2.5.1.2 or at least i think i did.
and rom manager v.4.8.1.4

Roadblock #1b: I wanted to backup the current rom in case things got messy but the option for the SGS4G is not even an option when asking what phone I have.
I checked other sites and it says not to go with the wrong phone type.
What should I do?

Roadblock#2: I can't get into recovery mode by pressing the vol up/down and home key. I wanted to do it through rom manager but I really don't want to brick my phone.

Conclusion:

Can someone please teach me how to install roms on the SGS4G? 
-how to backup rom
-how to get into recovery mode

thank you so much.


----------



## bigtom624 (Jun 28, 2011)

thisismeforeal said:


> Hi I recently bought a tmobile galaxy s 4g phone. It was quite the upgrade from my LG VU, the worst phone ever made.
> 
> I upgraded the phone to gingerbread 2.3.7 through samsung kies. From what I've read that can be good or bad.
> 
> ...


Sent from my SGH-T959 using RootzWiki

That Rom is for the Vibrant not the SGS4G.


----------



## thisismeforeal (Jan 23, 2012)

your absolutely right after i checked thoroughly for any info saying it works on tmobile galaxy s 4g.

can you recommend a different rom that works good?

thanks


----------



## bigtom624 (Jun 28, 2011)

thisismeforeal said:


> your absolutely right after i checked thoroughly for any info saying it works on tmobile galaxy s 4g.
> 
> can you recommend a different rom that works good?
> 
> thanks


Personally I am using Valhalla Final by Whitehawkx. It is the best and most stable Rom I've used so far for the SGS4G.

Sent from my SGH-T959V using RootzWiki


----------



## airfluip1 (Dec 11, 2011)

I would use AOSP Style. The latest version is amazing! LOL


----------



## knumb (Feb 19, 2012)

bigtom624 said:


> Personally I am using Valhalla Final by Whitehawkx. It is the best and most stable Rom I've used so far for the SGS4G.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using RootzWiki


I second that! Best ROM I've used so far...


----------



## RazorSoB (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm new to this forum but I know Team Acid has an excellent ICS rom for the sgs4g phone. I've got the cyanogen mod9 rom on my phone and it's great.


----------



## JohnNarwhal (Aug 24, 2012)

As mentioned here http://forum.xda-dev...674&postcount=6, *ROM Manager doesn't work for the SGH-T959v*. Instead, you should read further on that link for the proper installation of the Clockworkmod Recovery.

> Furthermore, there is an app on the market called *Quick Boot* that allows different reboot options within your current ROM.
(( By now, you've probably figured all of this out. However, this may still prove useful for those landing here from the almighty Google. ))


----------

